# Cheers!



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

First night in my new apartment  Got a bottle of wine to pour a glass, then realized no corkscrew...Youtube says you can open with a shoe?

Cheers to you my friends, pouring a glass to each of you in honor of independence and rising above the challenges we face.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

All the best to you and your future. Enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

raising a glass of ice tea in your honor...cheers!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A shoe? :scratchhead: LOL! bizarre!

Cheers!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay! Maybe it's time for a new, optimistic screen name? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers! and Congrats!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations on your new home!


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

:smthumbup: yay! cheers to you! so, did you get that bottle open, or did you run to the store for an opener?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd like to know how to open a bottle with a shoe!


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> Yay! Maybe it's time for a new, optimistic screen name?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what I told her weeks ago! Goodsoul is my recommendation!

Congratulations on the new apartment Sad!!! The shoe idea, maybe using the high heel to push cork in?


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Yay sad soul !!!! You did it, raising a toast of diet coke in your honor, in Cali language, dudette so totally stoked for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope you feel more at ease in your own new place. :smthumbup: Cheers!


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

My STBXH has not contacted me ONCE since I moved out of state a month ago (except for a generic bday text). What is your take on this?

I had a crush on my new land lord, then I discovered he has a girlfriend and we are politically opposite. Does anyone know of couples that work that are political opposites? STBXH had everything in common, politics, sense of humor, interests, hobbies... I still believe that if he hadn't met other woman and gone into the fog, we'd still be together.


----------



## creeo (Jul 31, 2011)

Best post I've read in a long time!!! Congrats to you!! I just purchased my first home ALL BY MYSELF so I'm celebrating with you!
Enjoy your crush, flirting can be so much fun and oh so liberating!


----------

